# Funk Echolot Wireless DOT MATRIX



## thefinish (16. Januar 2011)

hallo
hat den jemand von euch auch diese echolot 
brauche dafür infos,selbst habe dieses echolot komme aber nicht wirklich zurecht 
habe versucht ne bedienungs anleitung deutsch zufinden,habe aber nichts gefunden 
wenn das echolot fisch findet stehen auch zahlen über die fischsymbole 
was haben die für ne bedeutung


----------



## NickAdams (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: Funk Echolot Wireless DOT MATRIX*

Normalerweise bedeuten die Zahlen über dem Fischsymbol, in welcher Tiefe die Fische stehen. Die kann in Meter oder Fuß angezeigt werden, hängt von der Einstellung ab.

So long,

Nick


----------

